# Best way to rip 3/4 plywood ??



## MNbuzzdust (Mar 22, 2009)

My table saw is not big enough to use a fence and rip a 4×8 sheet of ply. I have tried using a circular saw but have a hard time finding a good way to set it up on saw horses etc so I am not leaning over thus not seeing well and getting off the line… what is a good way to do this so I dont mess up a $50 sheet of oak ply ??
Thanks


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

get a 4×8 piece of styrofoam and put it on a flat floor, like a concrete garage or shop floor. Go to Lowes or HD and get a 9' aluminum straight edge, usually comes in 2 pieces. Should be around $20. put the ply on top of the styrofoam, clamp the straight edge, and make sure your saw blade doesn't go all the way through the styrofoam. Put a piece of masking tape on your cut line to minimize tearout.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Get some 1" to 2" thick Styrofoam insulation sheet. Lay them on the floor. Put the plywood on the insulation. Mark you cut lines. Set the circular saw depth so that it penetrates the wood but not completely thru the Styrofoam.

You can work right on the plywood surface and see the line really well.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like laflaone and I crossed thoughts :^)

Well, all great mines think alike!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I use a straight edge, but do it on saw horses.


----------



## upperwoodsman (Mar 29, 2009)

I have to agree with the others on the Styrofoam.
But you can do the same thing with slats of 1×4 or 1×6 or any sub floor.
I only say this couse I had to do it more the once.
Keep the saw off the floor and GOOD LUCK


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

I try as much as possible to have my cuts planned before I go pick up the plywood. Then I have the folks at the box store or lumberyard make the major cuts for me on their panel cutter. Life is much easier this way.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is a post by Dadoo that looks like an interesting project for setting up a support for breaking down sheet goods that I have been meaning to build.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

this is what i use and it works great. there is a link to the way to build one on that page too.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/12975


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

If you will be cutting a lot of sheet goods, combine what Scott and Hokie-Mojo have suggested, which is the method I use. But, I cut down the sheet to pieces which are slightly oversize so that I can get to actual size on the table saw with the smaller pieces. A very reliable approach for making plywood casegoods.


----------



## MNbuzzdust (Mar 22, 2009)

Scott…That is just what I need !!! Thanks for posting it!!


----------

